# Can I still use an expired condom?



## Enguia (Aug 22, 2004)

Como vai macacos  ? I was looking for a Mormon site and was redirected here. I'm not sure I belong here  , I've never done anything like this. I have lots of questions, because I'm not sure I should be here  . Can someone help me? Well, um, can I get laid here  ? If so, what do I have to do  ? No, but seriously; can we chat live or is it where I post a question and then a day later I get a response? Ohh, Ps, I have low self-esteem because I haven't develope as the other kids in the locker-room.
So, please don't make fun of me .
Sincerely, 
Enguia.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2004)

Enguia welcome to IM! 

please post specific questions in the appropriate forums.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Enguia said:
			
		

> Como vai macacos  ? I was looking for a Mormon site and was redirected here. I'm not sure I belong here  , I've never done anything like this. I have lots of questions, because I'm not sure I should be here  . Can someone help me? Well, um, can I get laid here  ? If so, what do I have to do  ? No, but seriously; can we chat live or is it where I post a question and then a day later I get a response? Ohh, Ps, I have low self-esteem because I haven't develope as the other kids in the locker-room.
> So, please don't make fun of me .
> Sincerely,
> Enguia.



this has got asspoker written all over it.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 23, 2004)

Try using a few more smilies, that'll get you laid. As far as your problem with your small penis, try hanging a 25 lb plate from it, that may work.. Good luck..


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 24, 2004)

I believe Spike has become the sarcasm king of IM


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 24, 2004)

And this guy is not nearly as funny as asspopito


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 24, 2004)

i think it will be fun to figure out who this is so please do not out the IP addy'.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 24, 2004)

What does Enguia translate to in english?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 24, 2004)

lol,  sounds like someone who is a regular user.  trying to be the next assfucker.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 25, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> i think it will be fun to figure out who this is so please do not out the IP addy'.


 
ummm? Perhaps I am at the wrong message board. This is for fitness isn't it?


----------

